

Things I Did to Get Job Offers - smooradian
http://blog.readyforce.com/top-5-things-i-did-to-get-5-job-offers/

======
charleslmunger
I got a readyforce account ~6 months ago, and used the site at least once a
week for a few months.

Nothing. And it's certainly not because I'm not qualified, as the same resume
there got me offers at Microsoft and Google.

And the comment from amooradian (one letter off from OP's name) just looks
like astroturf.

------
amooradian
Love seeing college students taking control of their careers!

------
cantgetnode
Nice little marketing material for CodeEval and ReadyForce.

